# Shurger Gliders ///***



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

who here has herd off shager gliders there so adorable there like the size of a big hamster kind of like a colourful squirrel id have one but there like 250 pounds and get really bored and need twice the size chinchilla cage seach on google there gorges


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> who here has herd off shager gliders there so adorable there like the size of a big hamster kind of like a colourful squirrel id have one but there like 250 pounds and get really bored and need twice the size chinchilla cage seach on google there gorges


Have heard of these they are lovely and have a SUGAR SYRUP they have the webbed feet for jumping tree to tree. Yes there not cheap to by and need a bit of care but can become quite friendly. I feel these need a fair bit of space as they like to be able to get about a bit. Sugar gliders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Would love to own some sugar gliders some day. Would love to have a "rodent room" not possible in this house though. Just another plan for the future 
My friend in America used to have a few so I already know all about mixing their diet etc.
Not a pet for inexperienced owners!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Would love to own some sugar gliders some day. Would love to have a "rodent room" not possible in this house though. Just another plan for the future
> My friend in America used to have a few so I already know all about mixing their diet etc.
> Not a pet for inexperienced owners!


Yes they are for more am experienced owner but they are very pretty though. Love there huge eyes so bright.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

what is there diet is it like fruite and a dried cerel mix (pet food)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Really cute  Apparently they chatter as they go about their daily business, I like noisy pets lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I've got a whole document saved on my computer somewhere about feeding suggies.

I believe (recalling off the top of my head) you are meant to give them a mix of cereals, honey and vitamins. Also things like mealworms and crickets as a treat. The most important part of their diet is getting the correct calcium/phosphorous balance as they are prone to bone diseases and things.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Got some a college we handle them all the time, only this is there nocturnal so you dont really see them through the day unless you wake them up to give them yogurt like we do


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Got some a college we handle them all the time, only this is there nocturnal so you dont really see them through the day unless you wake them up to give them yogurt like we do


Gah, you have all the fun


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Gah, you have all the fun


Yup  National Diploma in Animal Management is what course i do, it last 2 years im on my 2nd year ive also done the Frist Diploma in animal Care which was a year course  i should be a fountain on knowledge but im not lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL  So what do you plan to do longterm?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> LOL  So what do you plan to do longterm?


I havent a clue lol

I want to work my way up to training killer whales and working with them so ill have to move abroad


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

You've watche Free Willy one too many times me thinks


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> You've watche Free Willy one too many times me thinks


Hehe i watch Free Willy 3 on sunday


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Wolves are my thing, I wanna move to deepest darkest Canada...


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

you'd need a degree in marine biology to work with killer whales. that's what i'm going to study soon.


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a friend who had some as well as chipmunks I would go for the chipmunks out of the two. Probably get some too at some point


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Dont sugar gliders self mutilate?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Jem said:


> Dont sugar gliders self mutilate?


You know what im pretty sure they do when they are stressed


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I know one of my friends ones ate it's cage mate.... they also eat their babies waaaaay after the point you'd expect them to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> You know what im pretty sure they do when they are stressed


Im sure I read it somewhere I think its the only fact I know about them


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

> Self mutilation: Sugar gliders may self mutilate from a variety of causes including solitude, stress, sexual frustration, and improper nutritional status.


SEAVS: Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services | Case Studies | Small Mammals | Sugar Glider


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

woow complcated diet not like a rabbit a carrot lettice cucumber and some rabbit food joba gooden


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> what is there diet is it like fruite and a dried cerel mix (pet food)


Sugar solution and other stuff dont know full diet.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh I've heard of them, they're so cute!

Dont know how my cats would react to one of them though lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Here ya go 

Sugar Glider diet sheet

From Sugar Glider info. Sugar Gliders breeding. Sugar Gliders diet and housing.

Fruits & Vegetables

Fruit and vegetables should make up 60% of your gliders diet.

The following is a list of the fruits and vegetables you can feed your gliders.

Fruit / Vegetable
Feeding frequency
Notes

Avocado
Once per week
Remove skin and stone

Apple
No limit
Remove pips

Banana
Twice per week
Remove skin

Blueberries
No limit

Carrot (boiled - no salt)
Twice per week

Cactus fig (prickly pear)
No limit

Cherimoya (custard apple)
No limit
Remove pips

Cherries
No limit
Remove stones and stems

Chikoo
No limit
Remove stones

Dragon fruit
No limit
Remove skin

Figs
Three times per week

Grapes (red or green)
No limit

Guava
No limit

Kiwifruit
No limit

Lychees
Three times per week
Remove skin and pip

Mandarin / Satsuma
No limit

Mango
No limit

Melon (any variety)
No limit
Remove pips

Orange
No limit

Papaya (paw-paw)
No limit
Gliders love papaya!

Pear
No limit

Pomegranate
No limit
Remove skin

Potatoes (boiled - no salt)
Twice per week

Pumpkin/squash (boiled - no salt)
Twice per week

Sharon fruit
No limit

Strawberry
No limit

Watermelon
No limit

Protein foods

Protein foods should make up 40% of your gliders diet.

The following is a list of proteins you can feed your gliders.

Protein
Feeding frequency
Notes

Chicken / Turkey
No limit
Breast meat only, no skin or bones. Should be baked in foil without oil or salt.

Beef
Max twice per week
Lean meat only - no fat or bones. Should be baked in foil or dry fried without oil.

Lambs kidneys / Chicken livers
Max once per week
Cooked thoroughly with no added oil or salt. Some gliders do not like liver and kidney!

Mealworms / Waxworms
4-5 worms max three times per week
Hand fed to ensure each glider gets fair share!

Pinky mice
Two mice max twice per week
Can be purchased frozen from most exotic pet suppliers. Must be thoroughly defrosted before feeding. Hand fed to ensure each glider gets fair share.

Dry cat food
Max once per week
Recommend 'Purina ONE light' brand. Must not be fed more than once per week.

Calcium and vitamin supplement (Leadbeater's mix).

One tablespoonfuls per glider of 'Leadbeaters mix' supplement should be added to their fruit every evening. Adding a calcium supplement to your gliders diet is essential if their health is to be maintained.

Recipe: 1 hard-boiled egg (shelled)

150ml clear honey

150ml warm water

2 tablespoons baby cereal

1 teaspoonful calcium supplement ('Nutrobal' or 'Reptobal')

To make the mixture simply blend all of the above ingredients together until smooth. This mixture can be stored in a bottle in a refrigerator for up to 3 weeks.

Treats

You can feed your glider the occasional treat from the list below. Many treats are high in fat so should only be fed sparingly and always by hand. Nuts should never be fed as part of their normal diet.

Treat
Feeding frequency
Notes

Yoghurt*
Max once per week.
Low fat yoghurt only.

Fruit smoothie
One tablespoon as often as you like.
Try to obtain smoothies with no added sugar. Do not use as a replacement for fresh water.

Pinenuts / Sunflower seeds
One or two per glider. 
Always feed by hand. Gliders love nuts but they are not good for them so must be fed as a treat only!

Cheese*
One or two very small cubes once per week max.
Only offer mild low fat cheeses in very small amounts.

Toast and Honey
One small cube once or twice per week
Toast bread and add a small scraping of clear honey. Allow to cool and cut into small cubes. (Some gliders will lick the honey off and leave the toast!)

Hard boiled egg (white only)
One or two small pieces once per week
Gliders will eat egg yolk but it is high in fat.

Sweetcorn
Three or four kernels per glider
Canned with no added sugar or salt.

*Note: Some gliders may have an intolerance to dairy products. If your gliders show any signs of diarrhoea after feeding diary products then avoid these kind of treats.

Poisons

The following foods are poisonous to gliders and in some circumstances may even be fatal. Gliders may still eat or drink the following even though they are detrimental to their health!

Caffeine - cola, tea, coffee.

Mushrooms - all types.

Rhubarb - leaves and stems.

Cocoa - chocolate.

Alcohol - all forms


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wowwwwww  i love the link there so pretty


----------

